# vsg idk today



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

Somedays these is great wonderul an others they're just another smoke; maybe after smoking ton's of chisel yesterday, this just had no power. I'm about the fire up the dpg blue lancero. love the lancero size. who doesn't.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

I never "got" the VSG. Just a sour wrapper to me.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Does your cigar taste like truck tire when you put it's head on tire? :r Just joking.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

prob made it taste slightly better


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahhhh, I love the VSG.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

You gotta enjoy the flavor of a VSG!!!!! You want power spark up the MOW Ruination 6X60 my friend!!!!!!


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> You gotta enjoy the flavor of a VSG!!!!! You want power spark up the MOW Ruination 6X60 my friend!!!!!!


aj' stuff is some what on the weaker side for me; try a DL chisel for breakfast then another right after just to keeping smoking. let me know how it works out.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Wigwam_Motel said:


> aj' stuff is some what on the weaker side for me; try a DL chisel for breakfast then another right after just to keeping smoking. let me know how it works out.


I love the smell of napalm in the morning...


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Wigwam_Motel said:


> aj' stuff is some what on the weaker side for me; try a DL chisel for breakfast then another right after just to keeping smoking. let me know how it works out.


Never had one but Im gonna have to track one down cause I love a FULL smoke!!!!!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

3r1ck said:


> Ahhhh, I love the VSG.


Me too! Had a Sorcerer for lunch yesterday...well _at_ lunchtime...enjoyed it the whole way through!


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

Had another one one the drive home and wham; thought I was going to puke around the nub. Maybe it's a night smoke an my body is expecting a full bodied cigar during the morning.


----------

